

Making Drinkable Gold for the King of Siam - benbreen
http://recipes.hypotheses.org/5162

======
newmanships
Neat to see something about King Narai on here. I wrote a little bit about him
here: [http://newmanships.com/2014/05/11/king-narai-festival-in-
lop...](http://newmanships.com/2014/05/11/king-narai-festival-in-lopburi-
thailand/) (with pictures of the festival in his honor).

------
fspacef
Couldn't this be accomplished today by adding tiny specs of gold to nanobots
and drinking a glass of them?

idea based on: [http://www.cnn.com/2015/01/29/tech/mci-nanobots-
eth/](http://www.cnn.com/2015/01/29/tech/mci-nanobots-eth/)

------
riffraff
what I didn't get is: why drinkable? Edible gold leaf would be a lot simpler
to make, preserve and transport.

(trivia: you can actually buy edible gold leaf for the cheap these days, i.e.
you can get a sheet to top a cake for 1-2$)

------
knodi123
short version: nobody really managed to, but the idea was popular, because
they figured "hey, it ought to do something good".

~~~
gcb0
you missed the paragraph were one guy did with mercury and such. but his text
was too complex for the script kiddies of the time.

